# Base coats?



## draggin_ballz (Feb 5, 2013)

Got a few semi opaque, fluorescents, tranparents and Metalics to try on some lures. Oviously the opaques work pretty well but when doing the others do you guys "prime" your lures? I'm using poplar and was basically just wondering if you guys put some kind of base coat on. I made up 5 lures and it seems when I used the silver metalic "course" it took about 10 coats but it seemed to be a good base coat for the other colors.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Paint your bait white first.


----------



## draggin_ballz (Feb 5, 2013)

Krylon white primer work as good as any?


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

draggin_ballz said:


> Got a few semi opaque, fluorescents, tranparents and Metalics to try on some lures. Oviously the opaques work pretty well but when doing the others do you guys "prime" your lures? I'm using poplar and was basically just wondering if you guys put some kind of base coat on. I made up 5 lures and it seems when I used the silver metalic "course" it took about 10 coats but it seemed to be a good base coat for the other colors.


It sounds like your using createx paints. 
Use a base coat of opaque white first and you'll be ok.


----------

